# Nissan Vs. VW



## SpecV57 (Apr 26, 2004)

vw are ok but i love my ser


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the great comparison.
[end sarcasm]

Why don't you at least tell why you like one over the other?


----------



## SpecV57 (Apr 26, 2004)

see thred below this one


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

lol a lil bit of accidental post whore (close this thread)


----------

